# Nodule causing spinal issues



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

If you've ready any of my posts lately, you'll know that I've been having a hard time with the idea of surgery...

NOT ANYMORE!!!!!

I've been having AWFUL headaches and neck pain, and finally I decided to "bite the bullet" and get my neck adjusted. It's not like it would cost a lot or it would be out of my way or anything. I work for a chiropractor! I just hate bugging him when we've got other work to do.

It was a slow day today, so I asked him if he'd adjust my neck. He hasn't been able to do manual manipulations for a while (because I won't let him) because of the nodule making me choke. He adjusted it with the Activator, and the whole time he was like, "Oh my gosh...Oh my GOSH...this is really bad...Oh, I had no idea..."

Apparently, my body has decided to compensate for the nodule, and my cervical spine is pulling back and to the left - in order to make room for that beastly thing!!!

The headaches and neck pain are gone, but now I can feel the nodule pressing on my trachea more than ever. I CANNOT WAIT to get this thing out of me!!!! I'll probably need to get adjusted more frequently over these next five weeks leading up to surgery. Really, that's no big deal. Free adjustments are one of the perks of the job.  It just made me realize that this nodule isn't messing around. (It's messing everything up, that's what it's doing!!!)

So...has anyone else dealt with issues like that? Oh, another thing...the pain in my left ear is gone! I'm assuming it had something to do with my wacked-out cervical spine.

Only 33 days before this monster is gone! explode


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Well, I have a herniated disk from playing football, so I do deal with neck pain. I don't go to chiropractors, so I've never had an adjustment, but I can tell you the pain is greatly diminished post-op. I have no idea if that's because the Hashi's is calmed down now or if because the tumors/nodules were pressing up against things. I just know that it isn't nearly as bad as it used to be. A few ouchie days now and again when the whether is bad or if I go for a long run, but nothing to write home to mom about.


----------



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

Football? You are SO awesome... 

I'm so ready to get this thing out, now that I know how much it's causing problems. It's just weirded me out that my cervical spine was actually making room for it! I'm looking forward to having a normal life again!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

adagio said:


> Football? You are SO awesome...
> 
> I'm so ready to get this thing out, now that I know how much it's causing problems. It's just weirded me out that my cervical spine was actually making room for it! I'm looking forward to having a normal life again!


The goiter will take a path of least resistance. I hope you have apprised your surgeon of this event. I think this is a "need to know" piece of info.


----------



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks for letting me know! I'll definitely keep her in the loop on that!

Just out of curiosity, why is it a "need to know" piece of info? Not that I don't believe you or anything...it's more the anatomy behind it that piques my curiosity...


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

It's "need to know" because your surgeon may have to make some preliminary adjustments or what not in case the thyroid has wrapped around something or expanded into another area. Its good to let the surgeon know in advance for any potential complication, or rather, anything that is "not normal" so he or she can plan accordingly. The last thing a surgeon wants is a surprise after he's got you cut open. The more he knows, the better prepared he is.


----------



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

Aaaaah...gotcha! That makes sense! I never though of that... (Hey, the last time I had surgery was when I was 7 years old, and all I really remember was losing my pink bunny on the elevator after surgery. It was somewhat traumatic when "pink bunny" was nowhere to be found in my hospital room, but it was returned, and it didn't leave emotional scars as an adult.)

My surgeon will definitely know about it! She's awesome, so I'm sure she'll be like, "Hey, no prob...I could do this with my eyes shut!" (As long as she doesn't actually do that for my surgery...)


----------

